# Guild Wars 2 - Rx 5700XT taktet enorm runter



## Liljojo (17. September 2019)

Tag zusammen,

seitdem ich meine Rx 5700XT Pulse verbaut habe funktioniert Guild Wars 2 nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß. Die Gpu taktet bei Bewegung der Kamera oder des Charakters enorm runter (bis zu 7-10 Mhz) schlagartig runter und das im Sekundentakt. Solange ich mich also nicht bewege kommen keine Fps Einbrüche.
Zum testen befand ich mich außerhalb von großen Städten damit ich nicht ins Cpu Limit laufe.

Speccs:
i5 3570k @4,2Ghz
Sapphire Rx 5700XT Pulse (mit aktuellsten Treibern)
8Gb DDR3 1600
Straight Power E9 480W
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Das Spiel ist auf einer Samsung 860 Evo installiert. Zuvor hatte ich eine Gtx 770 wo es deratige Probleme nicht gab. Es spielt hierbei keine Rolle welche Grafikeinstellungen ich vornehme da das Problem bei allen Einstellungen existiert.
Über Afterburner konnte ich keinen Zusammenverhalt zu einem möglichen Cpu Bottleneck nachverfolgen (würd auch nicht erklären wieso die Gpu so derartig runter taktet).

Hier das Taktverhalten über Wattmann:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Habe schon versucht das über d912pxy zu fixen was aber leider nicht klappte.
Falls jemand eine Idee hätte woran es liegen könnte oder was man noch testen könnte um die Fehlerursache herauszufinden kann er sich gerne melden.

Das Problem besteht nur bei Gw2, bei anderen Spielen ist es mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. September 2019)

Das Problem haben wohl viele moderne Karten auf Reddit hat eine RTX2080 genau die gleichen Probleme gehabt wie die RX5700er. Ein Kollege spielt selbst noch GW2 und hat es auch mit einem Workaround fixen müssen damit die Fps nicht im bodenlosen sind bzw. starke Ruckler beim Umdrehen usw. ich frag ihn mal was er genau gemacht hat.

Also er meint es gäbe ein paar Möglichkeiten aber am meisten bringt wohl das d912pxy zeug, damit meinte er hat er keine Probleme.

Releases . megai2/d912pxy . GitHub


----------



## Liljojo (17. September 2019)

Es gab anscheinend vor einigen Tage ein Patch für d912pxy der einige Win7 Probleme löste. Nun klappt es.
Die Texturen laden zwar verdammt langsam aber dafür lässt es sich normal spielen.


----------

